# Lame...



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=14588487

*Senate: Cyclists can't roll through stop signs*

March 3rd, 2011 @ 2:26pm
By Amanda Verzello

SALT LAKE CITY — The Senate voted down a bill Thursday that would have allowed cyclists to treat stop signs as yield signs. 

HB155 would have allowed cyclists 18 and older to slow to a reasonable speed and move through an intersection with a stop sign without making a complete stop. 

The bill's sponsor, Senate Majority Whip Wayne Niederhauser, R-Sandy, said allowing cyclists to stay in motion when approaching a stop sign would increase safety, especially for those who use shoes that clip onto the bike's pedals.

"It's actually more dangerous … to clip out of those pedals, stop, and clip back in," he said.

Niederhauser said rolling through stop signs is already "common practice" for cyclists, but some senators felt it was a double standard to allow cyclists an exception for stop signs. 

Sen. Kevin Van Tassel, R-Vernal, said stopping at a stop sign can also be inconvenient for semi-trucks. "If there's no cars coming and there's no one around, can I just slow down and pull on through?" 

The bill failed with a vote of 11-11.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Interesting that they would even consider it and an 11-11 vote is also interesting. I wonder what sort of litigation would take place when a cyclist rolls through and gets hit or killed? Certainly food for thought


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree. It is lame. Maybe next year.


----------



## boonetahoe (Jul 4, 2011)

There was an article about bike safety in the SL Trib recently. I couldn't believe the vitriol in the comments. It's like a battle between fit/self-righteous people and out-of-shape/bitter people. That's the only way I could explain the level of hatred between cyclists and drivers. I hope that SLC mellows out about bikes in the near future. I experience a lot of anger on the road. Lot's of shouting, horn-honking, etc.. Weird.


----------



## emsquared (Jul 6, 2011)

I consider myself a pretty by-the-book, lawful cyclist, however I've almost always treated stop signs as yields (like always, unless visibility is poor). Then yesterday I was driving home behind a taxi and watched him completely blow through two stop signs in my neighborhood before I lost sight of him (since I was stopping).

I haven't ridden since yet, but I think I might be a little more diligent in stopping... it's definitely reminded me that these laws are for MY safety, because there's those guys out there.


----------

